# $200 bonus



## sammi (Jul 15, 2020)

When will we be receiving the $200 bonus?


----------



## wiredharpoon (Jul 15, 2020)

Towards the end of the month I believe.

Edit: After looking a few posts down: $200 Bonus - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/200-bonus.25168/


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 15, 2020)

On next week's paycheck


----------



## sammi (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok.  Cause we were told that it would be on our paycheck this Friday, however, I don’t see it on this Friday paycheck.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 15, 2020)

The paycheck on the 31st, is what we were told. Or the one after the 31st I assume for those on opposite pay schedules.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 15, 2020)

sammi said:


> Ok.  Cause we were told that it would be on our paycheck this Friday, however, I don’t see it on this Friday paycheck.


The 24th is the earliest people get it. If you get your paycheck on the 31st, it’ll appear on that one.


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 27, 2020)

is this thing taxed because its nothing to get excited about if it is.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 27, 2020)

Money is money - my paycheck was pretty sweet, no complaints!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 27, 2020)

You’ll likely make back most of the taxed money next year.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 28, 2020)

I got the bonus on my last paycheck.

However at our store they didn't bother to tell anyone that it was being given out.

You would think they would make a big announcement.

Then at my store they haven't even bothered to announce the last few TLs that they hired.


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 29, 2020)

I got my bonus this week.  It basically broke even my usual 38.hours.  I missed 2 days of work this pay period so it's like getting paid similar. Lol.


----------



## CarlPalm (Nov 10, 2020)

The bonus is usually coming within 2 to 3 days. At least is what happened in mine and my friends case. Honestly saying I am so glad that there are so many fun ways to make money nowadays, especially judging what is happening in the world right now with all this COVID-19 and peoples left out without a job or any other different source of income. Although if not for apps that pay you money I would probably be left out on the streets by now. Anyone with the same problems as I or are just looking for extra income, don't hesitate to try it out.


----------



## Panda13 (Nov 27, 2020)

Amazon Giving $500M in Holiday Bonuses to Frontline Workers Amazon Giving $500M in Holiday Bonuses to Frontline Workers - https://www.tmz.com/2020/11/26/amazon-giving-500-million-bonuses-frontline-workers-thanksgiving-day


----------

